# Doordash pay increase?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I haven't been on DD for a few weeks due to chasing quests but today I managed to get on for about 2 hours. Did they increase pay? Or are they paying for miles now? I always used to get a flat $5.50 per order but today it was $20.59 plus tips for 3 orders. I never got any notification of any changes. Any info would be appreciated

http://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq

Ok just found out they have a new pay model. Jesus a lot has changed in 3 weeks. Any thoughts on the model? I see a lot of people are complaining about it


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

No, they decreased driver pay actually. I saw my average pay per delivery dropping about 0.5-1$. I am ready to cut down my time with doordash and be more selective with the orders.


----------

